# apache zeigt nur quelltext an



## nils11 (30. Januar 2002)

nachdem ich es endlich geschafft hab, apache, php und den ganzen anderen kram zu installieren, kommt gleich ein neues problem:

wenn ich über apache eine php-datei öffne, wird mir nur der quelltext des programmes angezeigt. 

an meiner miesen programmierung kanns nicht liegen, da auch programme, die nicht selbst erstellt worden sind, fehlerhaft angezeigt werden.

büdde helft mir  .


----------



## Dunsti (30. Januar 2002)

wenn Apache den Quelltext anzeigt, dann liegt das daran, daß das Script nicht von PHP Interpretiert, und somit wie ein HTML-Dokument behandelt wird.
Müsste meiner Meinung nach entweder an einer falschen Einstellung in der httpd.conf liegen, oder Du hast PHP nicht richtig am Laufen.

hoffe das hilft


Dunsti


----------



## nils11 (30. Januar 2002)

also php läuft ganz normal.

was kann denn an der httpd.conf falsch sein ???


----------



## Dario Linsky (30. Januar 2002)

in der httpd.conf koennte z.b. eine falsche zuordnung fuer dateinamenserweiterungen von php-dateien stehen.


----------



## nils11 (30. Januar 2002)

hm, ich hab einfach mal die httpd.conf angehängt.  vielleicht ist ja jemand so nett und durchsucht sie nach fehlern. ich werd daraus nicht schlau. wäre echt nett.


----------



## Dario Linsky (30. Januar 2002)

nimm mal bei den folgenden zeilen den kommentar (#) raus:


```
#AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
#AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
```
... und...


```
#AddType application/x-httpd-php3 .php3
#AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
```

regards


----------



## nils11 (31. Januar 2002)

*hm...*

also ich hab die "#" entfernt. 

allerdings passiert nun folgendes: wenn ich nun eine php-datei öffnen will, kann ich sie nur downloaden und nicht ausfühen.


----------



## Dario Linsky (31. Januar 2002)

bei mir sieht das so aus:


```
#
    # AddType allows you to tweak mime.types without actually editing it, or to
    # make certain files to be certain types.
    #
    # For example, the PHP 3.x module (not part of the Apache distribution - see
    # http://www.php.net) will typically use:
    #
    #AddType application/x-httpd-php3 .php3
    #AddType application/x-httpd-php3-source .phps
    Action application/x-httpd-php /php4/php.exe
    Action application/x-httpd-cgi /perl/perl.exe
    #
    # And for PHP 4.x, use:
    #
    #AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
    #AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps

    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php3
    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php4
    AddType application/x-tar .tgz
```

und damit laeuft das bei mir prima.

regards


----------



## nils11 (31. Januar 2002)

*ok*

ich werds mal mit deiner einstellung versuchen.


----------



## nils11 (31. Januar 2002)

*och menno*

es geht auch mit der neuen einstellung nicht.
er will die dateien immer runterladen.


----------



## nils11 (1. Februar 2002)

*öh...*

was soll ich bei dieser fehlermeldung nun wieder machen:

"Syntax Error on line 774 of C.\programme\apache group\apache\conf\httpd.conf: 
Add Type requires at least two arguments, a mime type followed by one or more file extensions.
Please note the Error..."


dabei gings gestern noch, auch nachdem ich die andere einstellung versucht hatte  .


----------



## dave_ (1. Februar 2002)

diese angaben sind natürlich pfad abhängig, wenn du jetzt zB ( ich nehme an du benutzt win ) nen ordner c:\apache und nen ordner c:\ php hast, darst du keinen pfad der einfach nur zur /php führt angeben

ScriptAlias /php/ "c:/php/" 
Action application/x-httpd-php "/php/php.exe"

das könnte dir helfen, c:/php muss halt angepasst werden


----------



## nils11 (1. Februar 2002)

*hm...*

also scriptalias war richtig eingestellt.

aber das mit Action application/x-httpd-php "/php/php.exe" versteh ich nicht.
denn der eintrag ist bei mir nirgendwo, odre muss ich den erst irgendwo hinzufügen ???


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. Februar 2002)

die zeile

Action application/x-httpd-php "/php/php.exe"

sagt deinem apache, was er mit den dateien machen soll, die diese zuordnung haben:

AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php3
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php4

klartext:
die zeile oben heisst, dass alle dateien mit der endung *.php/php3/php4... an das programm php.exe weitergeleitet werden.


regards


----------



## nils11 (1. Februar 2002)

*hm...*

ich installier den ganzen kram jetzt einfach zum 4. mal. 
aber diesmal mach ich es mal nach anleitung  .


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. Februar 2002)

wenn du doch sowieso neu installierst, dann nimm doch gleich nen vorkonfigurierten


----------



## nils11 (1. Februar 2002)

*hab ich auch...*

ich hab jetzt auch n vorkonfigurierten. nun kommt aber diese meldung:

"MySQL meldet: 


MySQL Connection Failed: Can't connect to MySQL server on 'localhost' (10061)"

was soll ich nun machen ???


----------

